# Doe still fat - litter is 2 weeks old



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Brazeau (dam of my first litter) seems to still be quite chubby in the belly and I am wondering if this is normal. She had her litter 2 weeks ago and they're doing great, she seems to be doing well too. She does eat quite a lot which I attributed to motherhood, so maybe she is just chubby? She is nowhere near as large as she was and looked skinnier over the first week of nursing but is looking pretty round again now. She's in a bin on her own with the litter, is acting, eating and "going" normally, so I am not all that concerned, but was wondering if it is normal or cause for alarm.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Might be an obvious question/answer, but did you separate the buck before she gave birth? Otherwise I'd say that since 2 weeks is when a pregnant doe starts showing, that you'd have a new litter on the way.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

If you definitely did remove the buck then there is a chance that she has just retained a lot of her "baby weight". I had a doe who was 25g when introduced to the buck and went up to 60 something when pregnant. She never lost all the weight she gained while pregnant and remains in the 50-60g range.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep, could be baby weight.  My first two does didn't retain any extra weight so I too was alarmed when Lux was still 12g over her normal weight.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes I did separate them about 2 days before the litter was born, so she's not been bred again. 
She is acting normal so I am not overly concerned but thought I would ask just be sure. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I just thought I would mention that while you did remove the male 2 days prior to giving birth, there is still a small possibility for her to be pregnant again. There have been a few cases that I have read about (on here no less) when a female is removed from a male a few days prior to giving birth and she has retained sperm and essentially delayed implantation.

Here are a few threads where it has happened to other people :
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=13197&hilit=delayed+implantation
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=12883&hilit=delayed+implantation


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

This is what I was thinking/worrying about!  I have heard before of this happening with rats which is why I thought of it. Thanks for the links! It sounds like others have had problem with black feeder lines, mom is a Black Tan from a feeder bin, so I hope that this is not the case! I will have to keep track and see if she is gaining more or just staying the same. Oh boy!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Weigh her tonight, and weigh her the same time tomorrow night. If there's a gain, well, perhaps there was diapause, but it seems awfully uncommon.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

That's the plan! Fingers crossed.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

she could just have lost her shape, i had a doe who after breeding never got her shape back and became a right fat cow, she was so fat teh students at work thought she was pregnant and was waiting for a litter lol


----------

